# Purple Noreve Pictures



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

My second Noreve cover arrived! Picking a color is very difficult but I am really happy with the purple. I think it will go really well with other skins that I like such as Arctic Kiss, but in the meantime I am enjoying the splash of purple against the Library skin.

I did the shake test dangling my Kindle over the bed and shaking the Noreve really hard, and the Kindle only fell out once. Just kidding, the cover is very secure.

The speaker protectors are too cute! 

Does anyone know if the perpetual line should have leather conditioner applied? I e-mailed Noreve but never got an answer.

The pictures are bluer than in real life.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I really like it!! I am still waiting for the shipping notice on mine.... I also have the library skin, but am tempted to get violet tranquility to go with this cover. Not sure if the purples will go together though?



Or Maybe this one??

http://images.decalgirl.com/assets/items/akin2/800/akin2-turdrem.jpg

Can't get the picture to post for some reason.....


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Ooh!  Love it in purple!  Still waiting for a shipping notice on my baby blue


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh my, my, my! It's SO pretty!!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

VERY nice!  When/if I get tired of baby blue (and I'm a girl!  Of course I will, eventually!) this is what I'll probably switch to.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I was worried about the color because some pictures of it on the web look blue, and I knew that the picture on Noreve's site wasn't accurate, but I love it, it is really nice purple.

I have to go in for jury duty tomorrow.  The case arrived just in time.  Tomorrow will be the first day I take my Kindle out of my house.  I plan on re-reading Runaway Jury, I think that will be fun, lol.

Anybody that is thinking about a Noreve, I am really happy with my decision to get them.  I found holding the Kindle naked was painful for my hands so I need a lightweight cover and with the Noreve I can't really tell the additional weight and find it much easier to hold.  I think they are great covers!

Patty, those are nice skins!  I think violet tranquility will look lovely with it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Love that purple!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Love the color.  Thank you for posting.
deb


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful, love Noreve, enjoy~~~~~~


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

That one is so lovely!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cardinal, that is a lovely cover!  Thanks for posting photos.

pattyaz, I love the purple tranquility skin, too!  It is a perfect partner for the purple Noreve!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Great cover


----------

